# smelly face



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

I have started Toby on Tylan as suggested on this board and it seems to have helped with the staining issue. However, now his face smells like mold. You know how a dishrag gets to smelling after laying around a couple days wet? I wash his face and it still smells. I dry it too and the next thing it smells again. Any ideas??


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> I have started Toby on Tylan as suggested on this board and it seems to have helped with the staining issue. However, now his face smells like mold. You know how a dishrag gets to smelling after laying around a couple days wet? I wash his face and it still smells. I dry it too and the next thing it smells again. Any ideas??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a photo?

I would suggest cutting all the hair off, and letting the fresh new hair grow back. Also have you checked to make sure the smell isn't coming from his ears or mouth?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I suggest making a paste of 1/3 milk of magnesia, 1/3 cornstarch and 1/3 medicinal peroxide and let sit on the areas affected overnight. (Be sure to get the mixture thru the hair) Rinse thoroughly out in the morning and use a tiny bit of conditioner and rinse again. This should kill any leftover bacteria or yeast. It will also lighten any pre-existing stains.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Could it be the food? My babies kinda smell funky after the eat.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> I suggest making a paste of 1/3 milk of magnesia, 1/3 cornstarch and 1/3 medicinal peroxide and let sit on the areas affected overnight. (Be sure to get the mixture thru the hair) Rinse thoroughly out in the morning and use a tiny bit of conditioner and rinse again. This should kill any leftover bacteria or yeast. It will also lighten any pre-existing stains.[/B]



What's medicinal peroxide?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=333732
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a low % of peroxide, usually 3% that's found in the disinfectant isle of a pharmacy store. It'll just say "peroxide" on it, usually in a brown bottle. Not to be confused with women's hair coloring peroxide which is typically 10% peroxide at the lowest % and a bit too strong to use on a dog's fur.


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

I have checked. It is not his ears or breath. It is the mustache where the wetness resides.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I have checked. It is not his ears or breath. It is the mustache where the wetness resides.[/B]


You didn't mention what you have been washing his face with?


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

I wash his face with non tear baby shampoo. He is beginning to stain more and more since I discontinued the Tylan. I wish I could get a picture to show his eyes. They are red all around and I don't think it is stain, but inflamed. I am wondering about allergies. I am trying desperately to get him to drink from a water bottle but he isn't interested.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=334285
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

With what product should we be washing the face?


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> I wash his face with non tear baby shampoo. He is beginning to stain more and more since I discontinued the Tylan. I wish I could get a picture to show his eyes. They are red all around and I don't think it is stain, but inflamed. I am wondering about allergies. I am trying desperately to get him to drink from a water bottle but he isn't interested.[/B]


I know exactly what you're describing....Haylee had the same thing happen to her. I stopped using soap and just used a damp washclothe and then combed out the yuckies....it's gotten much better. But it still smells a little moldy.....I'm going to try the mixture mentioned earlier in this post


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=334287
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I ever use to wash faces is baby shampoo or the Loreal kids shampoo. Do you know something better? I'm surprised the smell won't go away, but maybe if you use the recipe posted you will have some luck. Good luck.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You need to get to the source of the staining, be it food allergy, outdoor allergens or something you are using on him. The wetness and odor on the face is due to the staining and eyes watering. You need to find the source. Has your baby had their tear ducts checked for blockage?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I suggest making a paste of 1/3 milk of magnesia, 1/3 cornstarch and 1/3 medicinal peroxide and let sit on the areas affected overnight. (Be sure to get the mixture thru the hair) Rinse thoroughly out in the morning and use a tiny bit of conditioner and rinse again. This should kill any leftover bacteria or yeast. It will also lighten any pre-existing stains.[/B]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Hey Brit, I've read about this paste before & am just curious about how messy this might be if your little one won't sleep in a crate at night? My little girl is so used to sleeping with me & am thinking about the bedding. Is there a trick to it or is it not as messy as I think it might be? I had wanted to try this a couple of years ago when Zoe developed tear staining after teething but opted to go for the Tylan wash recipe I had been given by a groomer. It didn't lighten the staining, just cleared up the bacteria so the new growth was white, but would have loved to use this to lighten existing stains!</span>


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=333732
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the "tylan wash recipe?"


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=334504
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

It won't be any worse than a little cornstarch in your bed. The peroxide is harmless once mixed and dried with the other ingredients. Just make certain the paste dries on the hair before putting her in bed with you. It dries quickly.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 13 2007, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=334504


<div class='quotemain'>


> I suggest making a paste of 1/3 milk of magnesia, 1/3 cornstarch and 1/3 medicinal peroxide and let sit on the areas affected overnight. (Be sure to get the mixture thru the hair) Rinse thoroughly out in the morning and use a tiny bit of conditioner and rinse again. This should kill any leftover bacteria or yeast. It will also lighten any pre-existing stains.[/B]



<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I posted a recipe back this summer sometime and can post it again if your interested. It makes a gallon & does get old after awhile so you do waste some. I think I have read that others are having good luck with Angel Eyes which has Tylan in it. My recipe contains Distilled Water, Tylan50, Boric Acid, & Witch Hazel. Let me know if you want the actual recipe.</span>


----------

